# Sugar Gliders?



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

anyone know much about these cute little critters? i kinda wanted one before i got a hedgie but my mom didnt like them and thought they were creepy so she settled with me having a hedgie(i did 3 months of research beforehand) but i was just curious about these little ones, are they hard to raise? im not going to adopt anymore pets at the moment, one hedgehog and a persian kitty, and a yorkie and a siamese/snowshoe kitty are enough for right now  the only one that is actually mine is the hedgehog but my mom said no more pets aloud in the house for now.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I know (not having ever owned them), they're a handful. They're like ferrets in that you need to have at least two. They're messy - they fling food and bedding. They're very noisy. They're super cute but they'd never make it on my "list" of pets I'd like to have someday.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Sugar gliders do have their draw backs, but I personally think they are good pets in the right situation. They are much more like cats than hedgehogs in the sense that they enjoy your company. They need big cages (this is the smallest I would get: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Bird-cage ... 3a784e3203) and a decent amount of your time. They are a little smelly - not as smelly as ferrets, IMO - but their cages need to be cleaned every 2 or 3 days or so. They can be extremely messy, but just like hedgies, it kinda depends on the particular glider. They are pretty noisy (



) and they are nocturnal, so if you have a small house and/or are a light sleeper, or have an easily annoyed family, a sugar glider isn't for you. 

I work 3rd shift, live with one person who wouldn't be bothered by a glider since we have a big house, have plenty of time and am financially secure, so a glider would fit into my lifestyle, but most people don't have a life style like mine, haha! :lol:


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I prefer praire dogs. My fiance gonna get one for me as a christmas present.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Hanhan's comments - they're noisy, smelly, and messy, but if you can put up with all of that and have the right schedule, they might make a good pet! I know that I do want to get a couple once I'm in the right situation for it, I think they're absolutely adorable. Two more things I wanted to mention, first is that like hedgies, they can be slow to bond with a new owner and take a lot of cuddling time to bond. They may bite (and bite HARD) during the first stages, so be prepared for that. And the other thing is to make sure you do plenty of research on care, dangers to their safety (I've read that a big one that gets missed is having toilet bowls open - they fall in and drown), and especially do lots of research on their diet. They need very specialized diets and I think most of the commonly accepted diets take a bit of work to make them (I seem to recall one being a liquid that you mix up, and they also should get fresh fruits and veggies nightly). There's a couple of diets that seem to be the most suggested, and as far as I read, it depends mostly on the owner and glider as to which one is the "right" one. So that may take a bit of experimentation to figure out as well. That's actually part of why I'm so interested in them - I love reading about, learning about, and making animal diets. :lol:


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

The only thing i know about them is you need to be with them all day (carrying them in a pouch) or get them a buddy. Because they die from loneliness. You could do both though, hold them all day and have a buddy so they have you and their friend. I also thought of getting a pair of them, but in the end I didnt want to deal with their hyper activity


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I had eight at one point. If you have any questions you can PM me.  They do make great pets if you have the time to care for them properly.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i think they are very cute little critters. if i had one i would probably use a fabric like bedding like i do for maddie. i wouldnt mind holding it in a pouch and keeping it around me, but i wonder if they poop a lot on you? are they litter trainable as well? i know that ive read that they eat a high calcium diet, almost like the opposite of hedgehogs. would you have to clean their cages every day? i mean do they poop at lot where they hang on there cages and climb? if they do i would think that that will be a pain to have to wash the cage bars every day and clean the floor where poop and pee has landed. i dont mind cleaning up after maddie because its really easy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think gliders are litter trainable and they will potty on you when they're out. As far as the cage cleaning, if I remember right, they can be VERY messy with their food (I think people make little "glider kitchen" containers to put the food in so they can't fling it around as much), and they poop and will spray their cage to mark their territory, so the cage can get pretty smelly. Again, if I remember right, I read that it's suggested to only clean part of the cage every day or every other day, so that the rest of the cage still smells like them and they won't go crazy spraying everything again. This is the forum where I had started doing glider research when I was looking into them - http://www.sugarglider.com/glidergossip/default.asp They would involve a LOT of cleaning, so that's definitely something to think about.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

they are adorable but i cant fall for their cuteness  lol so scratch that, i dont think a glider would be the pet for me unfortunately,a hedgehog is much much easier! i would love to see one in person though and hold one, i think that would be awesome


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds like a much better idea!  It's always good when people realize that a pet would be too much for them BEFORE they try to get it, so kudos to you. Especially with gliders being such a high-maintenance pet and probably quite difficult to rehome to a safe home.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I always tought they where so cute and my ex saw people with a pair a the vet and he was in love and wanted to get one, or two. I did searched ino about them and found out they are messy, need a friend to be happy, need a huge cage, you have to prepare their food etc. Not for me! I tought our chinchilla was messy and high maintnance enough. I believe, like any pet, they make great pet for the right person.


----------

